# A Thief Lurks Among Us [email protected] Gopitbull.com



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

We have a thief among us FOLKS! I was sleeping late last night after getting plastered and come to find out my GOLD MEDAL was stolen from me.. I have a long blonde strand of hair that I have found. Thats my only clue so far. I"m gonna get my sherlock holmes on and get to the bottom of THIS!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

Czar said:


> We have a thief among us FOLKS! I was sleeping late last night after getting plastered and come to find out my GOLD MEDAL was stolen from me.. I have a long blonde strand of hair that I have found. Thats my only clue so far. I"m gonna get my sherlock holmes on and get to the bottom of THIS!


I thought I seen a tattoed Female running outta your house real late but that could of been something else going on... :rofl:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Wac137 said:


> I thought I seen a tattoed Female running outta your house real late but that could of been something else going on... :rofl:


ahahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

I told u to watch out. THats the way the cooke crumbles


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

another clue! I found a roach, but not the bug


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

easy come easy go.............all that talking in chat got you.........lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats what you get for drinking instead of posting! LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thats what you get for drinking instead of posting! LOL


lollllll:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I SHALL get my medal aka metal back IN TIME..IN TIMEEE MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I SHALL get my medal aka metal back IN TIME..IN TIMEEE MUAHAHAHAHAHA


:rofl::rofl: come get it :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Kg must have taken the red eye to steal that and be back at her house sitting pretty.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Youre taking the geek medal wayyy too seriously. LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

shantel's just jealous that she doesn't have the medal


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

not at all. lol. i had it twice. im all set.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh now shes braggin!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

yea...thats what im doing. cuz im here enough...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

GITTY UP BOYS! lets go get my medal back


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

if one of you ladies help me get my medal back...then u can see with nothing but my medal on


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Czar said:


> if one of you ladies help me get my medal back...then u can see with nothing but my medal on


:flush::flush::flush::flush:

lol. just be on...and post...everyday, all day...for the rest of the month...youll get it back.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> :flush::flush::flush::flush:
> 
> lol. just be on...and post...everyday, all day...for the rest of the month...youll get it back.


lolllllllupruns:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> lolllllllupruns:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: come get it :welcome: over here


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: come get it :welcome: over here


I have a speical force set up to get that medal..so keep a close EYE on it.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

Czar said:


> I have a speical force set up to get that medal..so keep a close EYE on it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I have a speical force set up to get that medal..so keep a close EYE on it.


ha ha ha ha thanks for pollishing it for me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> GITTY UP BOYS! lets go get my medal back


You would get here faster if that was a pack of pit bulls pulling, they pull stronger... of course if they were all DA though.... that might not be pretty. :rofl:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You would get here faster if that was a pack of pit bulls pulling, they pull stronger... of course if they were all DA though.... that might not be pretty. :rofl:


Oh Lord. Thatd be a mess and a half!!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ahahaha i love this place. u guys crack me up


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You would get here faster if that was a pack of pit bulls pulling, they pull stronger... of course if they were all DA though.... that might not be pretty. :rofl:


Thats why I didn't get pitbulls  I've done my homework MRS. PUNKY BRUSTER U


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> Thats why I didn't get pitbulls  I've done my homework MRS. PUNKY BRUSTER U


LMAO Punky Bruster?:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I have a speical force set up to get that medal..so keep a close EYE on it.


*ALWAYS AFTER ME*


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lolllll...


----------

